# Bringing home our 2 baby wethers soon...quick rundown on their feeding



## Mama2B&D&nowgoatstoo (Jul 24, 2011)

once weaned? (ok, and there not even wethered yet but are going to be...just want to get a heads up) What would ya'll suggestions be in regards to...
Hay?
Grain?
Minerals? (types and brand recommendations?) 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 25, 2011)

I suggest talking to the person you are buying them from and finding out exactly what grain they are feeding them, hay, ect..... possibly buying some feed off of them the feed they are using  isn't available in your area. atleast enough for a month or so, until they get adjusted to their new home. When I say the same feed, I mean same brand and type. Don't assume the 16% feed at their store co-op is going to be the same as the next county over, co-ops mill their own feed, needs to be the exact same feed for easy transition. 

Find out about their vaccination. 

then I would switch them to a good 2nd cut grass hay, maybe with a little alfalfa in it. Some 16% pelleted medicated goat grain with Ammonia chloride in it. 

Ammonia chloride is a must when feeding males grain. 

I recommend 2 to 3% of their body weight in grain a day for the first 6 to 8 months, while they are doing a lot of growing.  

Pasture is fine if you have it instead of hay. Or offer both. 

Loose goat minerals with a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to phosphorus, another words twice as much calcium than phosphorus. The grain should also have this, but most pelleted grains with ammonia chloride in it would have the proper calcium to P, since they are set up for the meat goat industry. 

sweetlix is  a very good mineral.NOt purina mineral, it does not have proper ca to P

Purina makes an excellant show quality feed, If you are looking for the very best in feeds. (N'timidator or impulse)


whethers should never run out of fresh water.


----------



## Mama2B&D&nowgoatstoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Perfect! Thanks so much! I'm planning on following who were getting the babies from  as far as what she feeds and such, I've valued her knowledge so much already...just were curious on brands, ect. Especially one's to stear clear of and just overall what the "best" were  thanks!


----------



## Chicos Mama (Jul 25, 2011)

This is an exerpt from a *VERY SMART GOATIE PERSON*... *cmjust0* ...who helped me with MANY feeding questions on my wether "Chico"...some smart people on here!

_First and foremost -- above all else -- DO NOT FEED CRACKED CORN.  
 Cracked corn is high in phosphorus, and very low in calcium.  Phosphorus is your #1 culprit in urinary calculi, and wethers are worse for UC than any other class of goat.  Cracked corn is also very, very good at leading goats into rumenal acidosis...one symptom of which is scouring.  Get that outta the ration ASAP.

I cannot stress it enough -- NO MORE CRACKED CORN.  Seriously. 
*(Chico loved his cracked corn...but Mama loved him more, so it was gone!)*


Secondly...Cut out the treats...at least for a while.   We have some goats that will eat tomatoes and stuff like that, but for the most part...that's not something they'd be eating "in the wild."  Corn chips, to me, are a big no-no all the time.  *(Yes...I fed them corn chips as a treat!)*

Third...feed grain strictly according to body condition.  If they're fat, don't feed it.  If they get thin, feed it.  Two wethers and a dry doe on alfalfa hay shouldn't need much -- if any -- grain at all.  Hay, mineral, water...that'll due nicely.  Plus, it limits the number of potential problems related to diet.  

And by "fat" or "thin," I don't mean how wide their rumens are...I'm talking about SQ fat.  Check over their ribs, right behind their front elbow; if there's a bunch of blubber there, they're fat.  Also, check their tailheads...if there's much fat there at all, they're fat.  You want a small layer of fat over their ribs, but not a whole bunch..  If they get 'ribby,' put them back on some grain._

Hope this might add some insight!


----------



## Mama2B&D&nowgoatstoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you! Thank YOU! That's what I was gathering on wethers...the less grain the better but also awesome advice on the snacks and corn! They'll still be bottle for awhile but momma is too far in love with them to just not look ahead for what's good for them! 

Really, I appreciate all the help immensely!


----------



## Mango (Jul 30, 2011)

I have one wether and I feed Purina Noble goat. It has AC in it. I also have loose minerals but they rarely touch it.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 30, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Purina makes an excellant show quality feed, If you are looking for the very best in feeds. (N'timidator or impulse)


FYI Purina does not make N'timidator anymore ADM now has the rights to it, and IMO it is not worth the money.  Any of ADM's equivalent % protein feeds are far better.  If I were stuck with Purina I would feed Noble goat.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 31, 2011)

t





			
				Goatmasta said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant x'clamation.  I am not familiar with ADM feeds, tried to look it up, but I didn't really understand their webisite.  I will look into it more, but I have never heard of it around here. 

We tried a new feed by Show-Rite show feeds this year we had the goats on purina Impulse and slowly switched them over to the show-rite brand, but with in 2 weeks the goats lost all their shine, so we are now back on Impulse. 

Thanks for the info.


----------

